# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  NOD 32 - еще в игре?

## integrate

Есть такой вопрос: Последние публикации ваших ежемесячных тестов показывают, что NOD32 заметно проигрывает тому же AVG или AntiVir. Моя цель: найти наиболее качественный и при этом бесплатный антивирус. НОД не бесплатный. Но fix'ы к нему есть.  Можно ли из этих тестов сделать вывод, что надо уже переходить с НОДа на что-нить другое..? Или он все же лучше всех. Но тогда как объяснить результаты тестов? Или они настолько случайны, что не отображают реальной картины?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HFire

> Есть такой вопрос: Последние публикации ваших ежемесячных тестов показывают, что NOD32 заметно проигрывает тому же AVG или AntiVir. Моя цель: найти наиболее качественный и при этом бесплатный антивирус. НОД не бесплатный. Но fix'ы к нему есть.  Можно ли из этих тестов сделать вывод, что надо уже переходить с НОДа на что-нить другое..? Или он все же лучше всех. Но тогда как объяснить результаты тестов? Или они настолько случайны, что не отображают реальной картины?


Наша компания торугет NOD32. Лично мне он не нравится, часто пропускает с флешек Автораны да и троянцы с инета тоже пролетают.
Дома пользуюсь бесплатной Avira Antivir. При достаточно светлой голове больше ничего не нужно. (имею в виду, что вы не будете запускать мои_новые_фотки.exe)

----------


## DVi

> НОД не бесплатный. Но fix'ы к нему есть.


Нелегальное использование *любого* антивируса дает гарантию, что от вируса он Вас защищать не будет.

----------


## integrate

Спасибо, DVi.
Я давно это подозревал...
Теперь точно уверен..

----------


## priv8v

> Нелегальное использование любого антивируса дает гарантию, что от вируса он Вас защищать не будет.


Хм... не ожидал я, что DVi скажет *такое*....

----------


## Ivaemon

> Нелегальное использование *любого* антивируса дает гарантию, что от вируса он Вас защищать не будет.


Что, даже с подаренным соседом ключиком?)))))

----------


## Klara Zaharovna

> Нелегальное использование *любого* антивируса дает гарантию, что от вируса он Вас защищать не будет.


А легальное использование не дает гарантию, что защитит

----------


## priv8v

> Что, даже с подаренным соседом ключиком?)


И что по-вашему ответит на этот вопрос DVi (учитывая, что он работает в ЛК) ?..
Скажет, что "юзайте ключик соседа на здоровье и живите счастливо"?
Вероятно, DVi скажет, что Вы в таком случае будете рисковать в любой день остаться без защиты от того, что сервер забанит ключ... 
Хотя лучше дождаться и послушать из первых уст...




> А легальное использование не дает гарантию, что защитит


а DVi и не говорил, что нелегальное использование "не защитит" - он сказал: "не будет защищать". Т.е подразумевалось, что при *легальном* использовании есть гарантия, что антивирус *будет защищать* - вот он великий и могучий русский язык - нужно почувствовать разницу между "защитит" и "будет защищать"  :Smiley:

----------


## Rampant

Ребят, но все же знают что в fix'е к NOD'у, сидел троян, я думаю об этом речь, да и обсуждение вареза, я считаю здесь некорректно.

----------


## priv8v

> Ребят, но все же знают что в fix'е к NOD'у, сидел троян


ну это проблема brain.exe тех, кто юзал.



> я думаю об этом речь


нет не об этом. DVi ведь специально выделил жирным шрифтом слово "любого" !



> я считаю здесь некорректно.


Боже упаси! Мы обсуждаем лишь как к этому варезу относится, но ни в коем случае не поиск вареза и/или способы взлома ПО и т.д и т.п.

----------


## DVi

> Вы в таком случае будете рисковать в любой день остаться без защиты от того, что сервер забанит ключ.


Именно так. 




> все же знают что в fix'е к NOD'у, сидел троян


И это тоже возможно.

----------


## NMF

Зачем фиксы? Берем НОД бизнес и прописываем сервер апдейтоф на какой нить сторонний  :Smiley:  Все замечательно робит  :Smiley: 

ЗЫ. Не фанат нода и никогда им пользоватся не буду  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Берем НОД бизнес и прописываем сервер апдейтоф на какой нить сторонний


Производитель не гарантирует актуальность выложенных на этом сервере апдейтов.

----------


## koksinator

Давайте по делу. Считаю вышесказанное уважаемым HFire клеветой.
За годы моего использования nod32 (начиная с версии 2.7) ни один вирус он не пропустил, а тем более такую мелочь как автораны.
До нода юзал Касперского и дрвеб. Касперский в принципе никаких нареканий не вызывал, кроме его тогдашнего файервола, который ребутил машину каждые 5 минут. А дрвеб грузил систему, что тогда, на моей старой машине казалось вообще не приемлемо. При переходе на нод32 всё стало вкусно и легко. 
Сейчас юзаю версию 3.0, и очень доволен, нет никаких нареканий.
Было дело недавно, sality.nau подхватил, но кроме проги sality off убить его не смог ни ОДИН антивирус.
Естественно, рас проект русскоязычный, то и поддерживать тут будут DrWeb’a и Касперского.
Ради Бога, у каждого свой выбор, но не надо говорить ТУТ что nod32 плохой антивирус, это полная глупость.

В любом случае, лучшей защитой остаётся включить мозги и не качать неизвестные файлы, не лазить по сомнительным сайтам и соизволить обновлять антивирусные базы.

----------


## priv8v

> За годы моего использования nod32 (начиная с версии 2.7) ни один вирус он не пропустил, а тем более такую мелочь как автораны.


Ваши годы использования ничего не показывают - абсолютно любой антивирус может пропустить малварь - вопрос лишь в том в каких количествах. При прямых руках очень неплохо сидится и без антивируса вовсе. 
HFire написал свое личное мнение, а не клевету. Написал в нормальной вежливой форме. 
Тому, кому не хочется полагаться на мнения неизвестных людей могут посмотреть результаты различных тестирований на АМ - сигнатурного детекта, лечения активного заражения, самозащиты и т.д и т.п - ведь антивирус это целый комплекс решений, а не один сигнатурный сканер.

----------


## SDA

На одной продвинутой эвристике и сигнатурной базе далеко не уедешь. Кроме обнаружения надо еще и лечить, в чем у NOD32 есть большие проблемы.

----------


## AlphaM100

про нод32 - обычно говорили - самый быстрый,
лично мое мнение  он конечно в деле, 
в принципе ничего антивирус,
в последнее время - понравилась его портированная версия,
можно на флешки таскать, и легко без установки использовать,
как тестовой антивирус.

----------


## santy

забавно, что с чего бы не начиналось обсуждение, (в данном случае с поиска хорошего бесплатного антивируса), заканчивается тем, что НОД, как антивирус - "неполноценный", потому что.... потому (в данном случае - "плохо лечит").  :Smiley: . Да, проблемы с лечением у многих... иначе, не были бы так востребованы (бесплатные) инструменты лечения: АВЗ, gmer, hijackthis, cureIt, iceword и другие... Это наводит на мысль, что лечить зараженную систему лучше специализированными инструментами.

----------


## PavelA

> Естественно, рас проект русскоязычный, то и поддерживать тут будут DrWeb’a и Касперского.
> Ради Бога, у каждого свой выбор, но не надо говорить ТУТ что nod32 плохой антивирус, это полная глупость.
> 
> В любом случае, лучшей защитой остаётся включить мозги и не качать неизвестные файлы, не лазить по сомнительным сайтам и соизволить обновлять антивирусные базы.


В этом разделе можно прочитать об очень многих а/вирусах. Не только плохое, но и много хорошего и полезного.

Для "домашнего" пользователя - лучшая защита мозги.
Для работника - мозги его сисадмина, да и руководства тоже.

----------


## SDA

> забавно, что с чего бы не начиналось обсуждение, (в данном случае с поиска хорошего бесплатного антивируса), заканчивается тем, что НОД, как антивирус - "неполноценный", потому что.... потому (в данном случае - "плохо лечит"). . Да, проблемы с лечением у многих... иначе, не были бы так востребованы (бесплатные) инструменты лечения: АВЗ, gmer, hijackthis, cureIt, iceword и другие... Это наводит на мысль, что лечить зараженную систему лучше специализированными инструментами.


Про плохое лечение НОДА говорится не из-за неприязни к продукту(его неполноценности), а по опыту статистики форума, особенно раздела "Помогите". Ну и в какой то мере по результатам тестов АМ. 
А если взять cureIt. А ведь это просто усеченный Веб, и сравните его качество лечения и НОДА, у которого подобная утилита вообще отсутствует. Кстати, в приведенных выше утилитах при лечении файлового вируса, эффективен только cureIt, остальные просто не умеют этого делать.
Что в остатке? быстрое обнаружение зловреда и не загруженность системы, реактивное сканирование? Не кажется ли, что этого не вполне достаточно, для безопасности системы?
Не буду затрагивать тенденцию известных вендоров по совмещению программ резервного копирования и антивируса http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/01/22/335389 у ESET пока тишина.

----------


## santy

> ...Кстати, в приведенных выше утилитах при лечении файлового вируса, эффективен только cureIt, остальные просто не умеют этого делать.


*CureIt*..., согласен, в настоящее время - это общепризнанный стандарт в лечении файловых вирусов...




> Что в остатке? быстрое обнаружение зловреда и не загруженность системы, реактивное сканирование? Не кажется ли, что этого не вполне достаточно, для безопасности системы?


С другой стороны, никто не запрещает использовать прочие инструменты для безопасности системы... и это нормально.




> Не буду затрагивать тенденцию известных вендоров по совмещению программ резервного копирования и антивируса http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/01/22/335389 у ESET пока тишина.


опять же.... разве мало иных программ резервного копирования, чтобы совместить еще и эту операцию в антивирусе... все это приведет в конечном итоге к повышению стоимости антивирусной программы. тенденция, ИМХО, увы, не вполне нормальная - научить_приучить пользователей пользоваться одной программой для безопасности его системы. 

В этом плане, вполне положительный пример: совместные продажи DrWeb и Acronis.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hanson

> Про плохое лечение НОДА говорится не из-за неприязни к продукту(его неполноценности), а по опыту статистики форума, особенно раздела "Помогите". Ну и в какой то мере по результатам тестов АМ.


могу с долей уверености говорить что Nod *может* определить что комп заражен (от интересно куда он смотрел когда он заражался??) 
а вот вылечить заразу ну никак у него неполучается

130 машин с Nod32 и все это хозяйство лечу от вирусов я

----------


## santy

> 130 машин с Nod32 и все это хозяйство лечу от вирусов я


Вы админ этой сети?

----------


## Hanson

один из них

----------


## santy

Nod+Firefox+NoScript... количество заражений резко сократится.... автораны Нод практически все детектит, за исключением, пожалуй (единственный пока случай), Autorun.Gen, который попал в автозагрузку, но прибивается при распаковке в папку system32. Тоже проверено на достаточно большой популяции машин с Нод32.

----------


## SDA

> Nod+Firefox+NoScript... количество заражений резко сократится.... автораны Нод практически все детектит, за исключением, пожалуй (единственный пока случай), Autorun.Gen, который попал в автозагрузку, но прибивается при распаковке в папку system32. Тоже проверено на достаточно большой популяции машин с Нод32.


К сожалению в корпоративных сетях основной браузер-IE да еще порой 6-й. И у пользователей(работников) нет права выбора  :Wink:

----------


## AlphaM100

> За годы моего использования nod32 (начиная с версии 2.7) ни один вирус он не пропустил, а тем более такую мелочь как автораны.


с нодом32 - я больше всего имел дело, года 2,5 назад,
когда в одной фирме обслуживали небольшие офисы.
тогда у нас были "течение" - переходить на нод32
типа быстрый, с лицензионностью нормально тд

а после 3 случаев ( про них ниже)
пришлось часть ( а то и полностью) пк перевести в фирмах на каспер

первых пару случаев произошли в одном фирме,
из подозрений кто то гулял по ХХХ сайтам,
вот и эти пк нагребли вирусов, причем один и тот же
(название сейчас не подскажу) но нод32 их не видел,
каспер замечал и удалял нормально,
вот тогда ту фирму пришлось перевести  опять на касперу

третий случай и самый громкий, прошел с ноутом одного из директор одной из фирм,
но там все было намного хуже,
система была заражены прилично,
кроме этого вирусу, выплывали еще с десяток
различных вирусов и троянов
( самое что "веселое" по хистори IE человек
так же гулял по XXX сайтам, и там все это похоже "понабирал")

каспер видел где то 75 проц,
др вебер проц 50,
нод чуть больше 50
(эта оцена примерная)

в общем после 3 чистки ноута,
[ноут типа личный, но там и софт клиент банка и игры...
и желание погулять по ХХХ, вот и обеспечте еще и безопастность и сохраность данных при таком раскладе]

были  сделано следующие
были зарублены права пользовалелю, ( со скандалом)
что бы как минимум он не мог отключать антивирус,
+ виндовс проапдечен
+ и там остался каспер 6.0,
и где то с пол года,
вроде проблем с тем ноутом не наблюдалось

p.s. тогда 2,5 года назад ума не хватило попробовать
связаться с нод32 и отправить все эти файлы с вирусами,
то что нод32 не видел.

(сейчас уже не первый раз отправляю притендентов
на вирусы и др веберу и касперу)

все что тут написано, написано с желанием передать
ситуацию с нод32, и др анитвирусами
а не в коем мере бросить камень в огород
какого то конкретно антивируса.

----------


## Hanson

> автораны Нод практически все детектит, за исключением, пожалуй (единственный пока случай), Autorun.Gen, который попал в автозагрузку, но прибивается при распаковке в папку system32. Тоже проверено на достаточно большой популяции машин с Нод32.


только что произошло
консоль(RAC) показала тревогу у пользователя Х, 
запись следущая: E:\autorun.inf  INF/AUTORUN вирус
пришел к ниму, вставляю его флешку, и вижу, спокойно лежит на месте авторан в корзине на флэшке лежит cftmon32.exe
результат скана на ВТ VT

----------


## AlphaM100

ну вот, нод32 считает за вирус autorun.inf файл
но не удаляет вирус файл рядом с файлом

у меня вот недавно, каспер файл INF в упор 
его за вредоностный файл 
не вопринимал,
хотя прибил вирус, 
что шел рядом с этим inf файлом

сам файл этот тут http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...0f21438ce309de

название другое - успел попасть в корзину

а вот от касперских сказали что -> 
Вредоносный код в файлах не обнаружен.

;-) вот такие дела.

----------


## santy

> К сожалению в корпоративных сетях основной браузер-IE да еще порой 6-й. И у пользователей(работников) нет права выбора


Ничего подобного... у себя мы запрещаем (удаляем с рабочих столов, из списка пуск, программ) работать с IE за исключением, там где это необходимо. Разве что еще через политики ограничения программ не запретили.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> с нодом32 - я больше всего имел дело, года 2,5 назад,


*AlphaM100*, да здесь целая поэма!  :Smiley: .

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> ... консоль(RAC) показала тревогу у пользователя Х, 
> запись следущая: E:\autorun.inf


Консоль показала, значит антивирус задетектил-блокировал_запуск, а далее все зависит от настроек монитора: либо лечить, если невозможно очистить...., либо, блокировать, и предоставить выбор действий пользователю.... желательно первое (но это в случае если установлен Nod 2.7)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ничего подобного... у себя мы запрещаем (удаляем с рабочих столов, из списка пуск, программ) работать с IE за исключением, там где это необходимо.


Значит, повезло работать в относительно мелкой корп. сети, где нет систем документооборота и разных фич, заточенных под IE. А если таковые есть - то все, каюк (а примеров тому тьма - всякие системы на базе ActiveX контролов, системы документооборота и т.п.). На самом деле IE не представляет совершенно никакой угрозы для безопасности при умном админе (если трафик идет через проксик, если действует антивирусный мониторинг и т.п., то уязвимости браузера практически не опасны и значимой роли не играет). В отличе от юзеров, бегающих толпой с флешками/фотоаппаратрами/съемными дисками и запускающими все, что видят в Инет или получают почтой.

----------


## santy

> Значит, повезло работать в относительно мелкой корп. сети, где нет систем документооборота и разных фич, заточенных под IE. А если таковые есть - то все, каюк (а примеров тому тьма - всякие системы на базе ActiveX контролов, системы документооборота и т.п.). На самом деле IE не представляет совершенно никакой угрозы для безопасности при умном админе (если трафик идет через проксик, если действует антивирусный мониторинг и т.п., то уязвимости браузера практически не опасны и значимой роли не играет). В отличе от юзеров, бегающих толпой с флешками/фотоаппаратрами/съемными дисками и запускающими все, что видят в Инет или получают почтой.


Второй шаг после установки системы, рабочих приложений и антивирусного монитора, это удаление ярлыков IE, настройка связки Firefox+NoScript, отключение автозапуска через рег_файл изготовленный на ВирусИнфо+отключение служб и уязвимостей через лог исследования системы с помощью АВЗ. Далее комп отправляется в рабочее плавание...

----------


## Hanson

> Консоль показала, значит антивирус задетектил-блокировал_запуск, а далее все зависит от настроек монитора: либо лечить, если невозможно очистить...., либо, блокировать, и предоставить выбор действий пользователю.... желательно первое (но это в случае если установлен Nod 2.7)


при попытке очистить авторан, 


> ошибка при очистке-действие недоступно для этого типа обьектов


а второй файлик (который создает авторан) нод даже невидит

----------


## SDA

> Второй шаг после установки системы, рабочих приложений и антивирусного монитора, это удаление ярлыков IE, настройка связки Firefox+NoScript, отключение автозапуска через рег_файл изготовленный на ВирусИнфо+отключение служб и уязвимостей через лог исследования системы с помощью АВЗ. Далее комп отправляется в рабочее плавание...


А почтовая программа какая?

----------


## santy

> А почтовая программа какая?


Не Оутлук, конечно. Mozilla Thunderbird.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> при попытке очистить авторан, 
> а второй файлик (который создает авторан) нод даже невидит


sorry, "удалить, если невозможно очистить"... смысл так резко меняется при неправильной пунктуации... (все же согласитесь, что основная функция - блокирование запуска вредоносной программы выполнена, а компаньон, возможно хитро упакован, и не детектится...)

----------


## Hanson

ну я бы несказал что блокирована, авторан на своем месте находиться, в корне флэшки,
я бы сказал скорее так: Nod  забил тревогу, и подсказал что искать надо
ну а дальше я и без него справлюсь )))

----------


## AlphaM100

вот сеть в 500  пк
и будем руками все чистить?...
помойму антивирус на то и стоит,
что бы самому все находить и удалять
( тем более если он куплен и он лицензионный)

я не прав?

и чем меньше он находит,и чем больше приходитья
 за него что то доделывать тем он хуже.

----------


## Hanson

> вот сеть в 500  пк
> и будем руками все чистить?...
> помойму антивирус на то и стоит,
> что бы самому все находить и удалять
> ( тем более если он куплен и он лицензионный)
> 
> я не прав?
> 
> и чем меньше он находит,и чем больше приходитья
>  за него что то доделывать тем он хуже.


ну как станет 500 машин, 
сделаю по принципу VI,
будут мне пользователи логи слать по правилам

----------


## PavelA

> а вот от касперских сказали что -> 
> Вредоносный код в файлах не обнаружен.
> 
> ;-) вот такие дела.


А сами этот файлик смотрели? Там обычные строчки запуска ехе или чего-то подобного. Вредного кода там нет.

----------


## AlphaM100

> А сами этот файлик смотрели? Там обычные строчки запуска ехе или чего-то подобного. Вредного кода там нет.


смотрел конечно,
но предпочел,
что бы такие файлы так же удалялись,

а не общаться потом с разным начальством
типа  а чего вы не поудаляли все вирусы с моего пк,

да и руками все дочищать.

в любом случае - это не полезная, необходимая для работы 
программа ( скрипт)

----------


## PavelA

> смотрел конечно,
> но предпочел,
> что бы такие файлы так же удалялись,
> 
> в любом случае - это не полезная, необходимая для работы 
> программа ( скрипт)


Похожий autorun.inf присутствует на машинах НР/Компак для автоматизации восст. системы. Его что тоже удалять?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AlphaM100

нет, его там (НР/Компак) не удалять, 
а в моем случае - лучше что бы удалялась.

----------


## PavelA

Вопрос был просто в другом: надо проанализировать содержимое inf и дать вердикт за каким файлом охотиться. Это делает не а/вирус, а AVZ.
а/вирус вряд ли когда это сможет делать, его задача анализ конкр. файла, а не его связей.

----------


## JackD

Не знаю, насколько Нод актуален для тех, кто регулярно (или даже изредка) заходит на порносайты... Но для очень редких пользователей (которые на такие сайты ни разу не заходили) - Нод очень даже подходит. 

Лично мне странно читать о нём плохие вещи: за три года систему пришлось переустанавливать два раза - один раз схватил что-то из локальной сетки (похоже, какого-то червя, ибо он сам зашёл). Так как я тогда вообще не знал, как удалять зловредов вручную, то переустановка была единственным доступным решением (её осуществлял мой знакомый, так как я даже этого не умел). 

А второй раз я подхватил загрузчик троянов на просторах liveinternet, когда искал музыку. Этого загрузчика Нод знал, но полностью вычистить его из системы не мог: когда я подключался к инету, Нод каждый раз отлавливал двух троянов и одного червя, но другие (которые загрузчик загрузил ещё), Ноду были незнакомы. Я тогда видел файлы зловреда в системных папках, но на этом мои познания заканчивались (о реестре и автозагрузке я тогда понятия не имел!..).

Сейчас с файерволом Ноду ловить нечего, и он иногда от злости помещает в карантин трейнеры :-) Отчасти потому, что я уже задолбал вендоров (ведь так они называются?..), методично отсылая им на анализ одни и те же файлы.

п.с.
я люблю гулять по инету (не по всяким социальным сетям вроде Одноклассников и Вконтакте), поэтому всё же не считаю, что Нод у меня выкладывается не полностью. Значит, из игры он не вышел :-)

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Не знаю, насколько Нод актуален для тех, кто регулярно (или даже изредка) заходит на порносайты... Но для очень редких пользователей (которые на такие сайты ни разу не заходили) - Нод очень даже подходит. 
> 
> Лично мне странно читать о нём плохие вещи: за три года систему пришлось переустанавливать два раза - один раз схватил что-то из локальной сетки (похоже, какого-то червя, ибо он сам зашёл). Так как я тогда вообще не знал, как удалять зловредов вручную, то переустановка была единственным доступным решением (её осуществлял мой знакомый, так как я даже этого не умел).


Золотые слова Юрий Бенедиктович. Золотой ты человек.

----------


## Mamont

> А второй раз я подхватил загрузчик троянов на просторах liveinternet, когда искал музыку. Этого загрузчика Нод знал, но полностью вычистить его из системы не мог: ..


Не знал Нод этого загрузчика, т.к. допустил заражение. Сорри, но с логикой у Вас неадекват.

----------


## Alexey P.

1. НОД вообще неплох, но есть у него большой недостаток, который я пронаблюдал недавно во время эпидемии Kido в одной сетке.
 Писал обмен сниффером на атакуемом компьютере. По анализу лога зафиксировал такой факт - от вливания файла по протоколу SMB (445 порт) на компьютер с работающим НОД 2.7 (точнее, от момента отключения атакующего) до обнаружения и удаления файла файловым монитором AMON прошло более 30 минут. До этого я не мог понять, каким образом Kido всё-таки умудряется заразить компьютер с НОД-ом. Когда увидел это в логе - наконец понял.
 Справедливости ради - в подавляющем большинстве атак НОД таки успевал удалить залитый файл. Но два раза мне приходилось убивать работающий rundll32.exe, запустивший троянскую dll в количестве 4х - 5ти экземляров.
2. При установке на компьютер с работающим Kido НОД не видел его. Приходилось убивать троян Kidokiller-ом или CureIt, в процессе убиения НОД ловил временный файл unupx.tmp от Kidokiller-а и дальше уже оборону держал, с вышеописанными малочисленными пропусками.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну, НОД 2.7, мягко говоря, староват  :Smiley:

----------


## santy

> ...До этого я не мог понять, каким образом Kido всё-таки умудряется заразить компьютер с НОД-ом. Когда увидел это в логе - наконец понял.


Интересно. А что именно происходило по логам?

----------


## senyak

2.7 вообще плохо ловит в режиме реального времени. Точней, он их пропускал. Не помню уже как это было у меня, давно было. Помню, часто во временных папках при сканировании находил. И в архивах он влохо види вирусы. Вообщем - старье все таки

----------


## senyak

Узнаю стиль общения. Это не у Вас был ник "VPN"?

----------


## pig

> Насколько много дураков на Руси


Мы на каждом километре (c)

----------


## valho

На 2003 сервер с Citrix Metaframe XP ставил на всякий случай нод, плюс там был 1с 7.7 на 500 юзеров, Jabber сервер, WSUS, всё работало 4 года не выключаясь, потом после меня туда пришли какие то нубы администраторы, хамили мне там и всё поломали.

----------


## Erekle

Уважаю его эвристик.
Видел в. 2.7 с базами полуторагодовой давности. После того, как включил показ скрытых файлов и курсор был поднесён к скрытому/открытому файлу, лежавшему на раб. столе с наглым названием "Пинч", НОД сразу заявил, что "это, возможно, модификация Пинча".  :Smiley: 
Но появилась досада, что он, следовательно, не видел скрытые/скрытые файлы.  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

> Интересно. А что именно происходило по логам?


 Логи приложить не смогу, там приватная инфа, да и большие они.
Суть я уже описал - файл заливается по протоколу SMB через 445 порт в \system32\plnao.dll (расширение может меняться, имя файла для одной машины уникально, но всегда одинаково) и так же точно через \atsvc в \Tasks ложится задание для планировщика atl0.job, активирующее эту dll раз в час (этих заданий может быть много, при большом их числе сервак будет падать от большого количества работающих копий червя). Дальше виндовый планировщик успевает запустить этот файл, потом НОД файл убивает, но червяк уже прекрасно работает в памяти.
 При беглом осмотре всё хорошо, НОД червя ловит, вот только и rundll32.exe в процессах надо обязательно смотреть  :Smiley: 

ЗЫ: Главная причина успеха Kido - разгильдяйство админов. Простые пароли у системных админов в первую очередь, в частности, тех, что уже ушли, а их эккаунты не были удалены, и т.п. Вот ими зверюга и пользуется - подбирает пароль и потом ходит с ними по домену как с отмычкой, даже при наличии патчей.

----------


## senyak

А мене стал нравится эвристик в НОДе 4. Чувствуется, его заметно подтянули.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Не надо рассказывать, что у файлового монитора НОД 2.7 была надежность 100%. Лично видал обратное. У меня он часто пропускал во временные папки вирусы. Настройки всегда были на максимуме
*Vektra* - а *Erekle* не говорил, что отключал монитор, или я не так понял

----------


## Erekle

Не отключал и не включал.
Сам НОД проработал нормально минимум и потом базы не обновлялись.
Неудивительно, что в его присутствии вовсю орудовали всякие разные. Технологий, используемых некоторыми из них, полтора года назад вообще не было.
Кстати, попросили посмотреть из-за надоедливой аналогичной картины, описанной здесь. Но так и не смог выяснить, что творило такое, надо было уложиться в 20-30 минут. Что-то снёс, что-то перехватил _проснувшийся_ НОД, консолы исчезли, интернет появился, а большего хозяйн и не хотел. Потом они самы переустановили систему.

----------


## Alexey P.

К сожалению, ув. Vektra нас покинул (забанен).
Это т.н. Виталег, его на этом форуме не будет.

----------


## priv8v

> А мене стал нравится эвристик в НОДе 4. Чувствуется, его заметно подтянули.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, поподробнее...

----------


## 456

Сравнивать с Kido и другими  ситуациями не совсем честно .
Здесь еще зависит от того , как отработала компания . И от самой программы тоже .
У большинства нелегальных пользователей продуктов ESET , например , навсегда отключена передача статистической информации .

Сейчас уже есть официальный технический  форум в России .
Может ситуация пойдет в лучшую сторону . Должна пойти .





> Ну, НОД 2.7, мягко говоря, староват


NOD 2.7 . Сканирование - чисто . 
Запускаю CureIt - rootkit /keylogger . 
NOD теперь тоже увидел ) . " Семен Семеныч " .

Похоже пора переходить .

----------


## Alexey P.

Kido этому уже три месяца, детектят его все, так что тут всё честно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rampant

Вроде как появилась модификация, и статистики по ней пока нет.

----------


## Alexey P.

Почему же нет, есть. Вот:


```
File flic received on 03.14.2009 21:02:11 (CET)
Current status: finished 

Result: 35/37 (94.59%) 

Antivirus       Version         Last Update     Result 
a-squared       4.0.0.101       2009.03.14      Net-Worm.Win32.Kido!IK 
AhnLab-V3       5.0.0.2         2009.03.13      Win32/Conficker.worm.88576 
AntiVir         7.9.0.114       2009.03.13      Worm/Conficker.D.1 
Authentium      5.1.0.4         2009.03.14      W32/Conficker.B 
Avast           4.8.1335.0      2009.03.13      Win32:Trojan-gen {Other} 
AVG             8.0.0.237       2009.03.14      Worm/Generic.WLO 
BitDefender     7.2             2009.03.14      Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen 
CAT-QuickHeal   10.00           2009.03.14      I-Worm.Kido.ip 
Comodo          1056            2009.03.14      Worm.Win32.Exploit.Conficker.c.~ 
DrWeb           4.44.0.09170    2009.03.14      Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based 
eSafe           7.0.17.0        2009.03.12      Win32.Conficker.X 
eTrust-Vet      31.6.6388       2009.03.09      Win32/Conficker.C 
F-Prot          4.4.4.56        2009.03.14      W32/Conficker.B 
F-Secure        8.0.14470.0     2009.03.14      Worm:W32/Downadup.DY 
Fortinet        3.117.0.0       2009.03.14      W32/Kido.IP!worm.im 
GData           19              2009.03.14      Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen 
Ikarus          T3.1.1.45.0     2009.03.14      Net-Worm.Win32.Kido 
K7AntiVirus     7.10.671        2009.03.14      Net-Worm.Win32.Downadup.iw 
Kaspersky       7.0.0.125       2009.03.14      Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.iw 
McAfee          5553            2009.03.14      W32/Conficker.worm.gen.c 
McAfee+Artemis  5553            2009.03.14      W32/Conficker.worm.gen.c 
McAfee-GW-Edition 6.7.6         2009.03.13      Worm.Conficker.D.1 
Microsoft       1.4405          2009.03.14      Worm:Win32/Conficker.D 
NOD32           3935            2009.03.13      a variant of Win32/Conficker.X 
Norman          6.00.06         2009.03.13      W32/Conficker.KL 
nProtect        2009.1.8.0      2009.03.14      Worm/W32.Kido.88576 
Panda           10.0.0.10       2009.03.14      W32/Conficker.B.worm 
Prevx1          V2              2009.03.14      Medium Risk Malware 
Rising          21.20.52.00     2009.03.14      Worm.Win32.MS08-067.c 
Sophos          4.39.0          2009.03.14      W32/Confick-G 
Sunbelt         3.2.1858.2      2009.03.13      Worm.Win32.Downadup.Gen 
Symantec        1.4.4.12        2009.03.14      W32.Downadup.C 
TheHacker       6.3.3.0.281     2009.03.13      - 
TrendMicro      8.700.0.1004    2009.03.13      WORM_DOWNAD.AD 
VBA32           3.12.10.1       2009.03.14      Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.iw 
ViRobot         2009.3.13.1648  2009.03.13      - 
VirusBuster     4.6.5.0         2009.03.14      Worm.Kido.Z 
Additional information 
File size: 88576 bytes 
MD5...: 5e279ef7fcb58f841199e0ff55cdea8b 
SHA1..: 97256a110c2d1910278f057034b5716448dc04e8 
SHA256: 99ec85d7edd42bb77a3975865d43002ed3db280958f70d4979d2c46ced49e22d 
SHA512: 97b4db923fe26c1ae2f9e0896d55878078d6067348edcf488dd0a2a1143b99f1
46501824807f29c9260a1d6f31d75244cb6bed478b35446cb691c6b8d72b034c 
ssdeep: 1536:rJN0t50iI+H+OWJmQhOs9NSeL+HcNQuFktdHXXGNUweCnqdUjjECQE76:T0
tXeZJNUsTSeL+8NQuFmHmkCxjcp
PEiD..: Armadillo v1.xx - v2.xx 
TrID..: File type identification
Win32 Executable Generic (38.4%)
Win32 Dynamic Link Library (generic) (34.2%)
Clipper DOS Executable (9.1%)
Generic Win/DOS Executable (9.0%)
DOS Executable Generic (9.0%) 
PEInfo: PE Structure information

( base data )
entrypointaddress.: 0x1336f
timedatestamp.....: 0x335c1ed7 (Tue Apr 22 02:13:43 1997)
machinetype.......: 0x14c (I386)

( 3 sections )
name viradd virsiz rawdsiz ntrpy md5
.text 0x1000 0x12c1c 0x12e00 7.90 de0b84a1754768605d7aa3060fa1eb7e
.data 0x14000 0x290c 0x1e00 4.73 fac71472195d11acd014af00bc8eb393
.reloc 0x17000 0x92e 0xa00 5.90 ee809ac1bbb655074a9aaa6999de7c9e

( 7 imports ) 
> KERNEL32.dll: VirtualAlloc, VirtualFree, InterlockedIncrement, 
GetUserDefaultLCID, GetLocalTime, GetVersion, SleepEx, LoadLibraryA, 
InterlockedExchange, GetProcAddress, IsBadWritePtr, GetVersionExA, lstrcpyW, 
IsDBCSLeadByte, GetACP, GetTickCount, SetLastError, VirtualProtect
> USER32.dll: GetClientRect, IsCharUpperA, GetIconInfo, GetWindow, IsChild, 
GetTopWindow, GetWindowContextHelpId, WindowFromDC, IsCharAlphaA, 
GetWindowPlacement, CopyIcon, IsIconic, GetGUIThreadInfo, GetDC, GetTitleBarInfo, 
IsWindowUnicode, IsMenu, GetWindowRect, IsWindowVisible, GetForegroundWindow, 
InSendMessage, GetWindowTextA
> ADVAPI32.dll: RevertToSelf, AreAnyAccessesGranted
> GDI32.dll: GetBkMode, GdiFlush, GetROP2, GetBkColor, GdiGetBatchLimit
> SHELL32.dll: -
> SHLWAPI.dll: StrCmpW, StrSpnA, StrCmpIW, StrCpyW, StrChrIA, StrCSpnIA, 
StrChrIW, StrCmpNW, StrCmpNIW, StrCSpnIW
> MSVCRT.dll: difftime, _CIfmod, _getdrive, _strdate, _mbsncpy, _stricoll, 
malloc, free, _itoa, time, wcsxfrm, wcspbrk, _mbstrlen, _mbctokata, _mbclen, _wcsset, 
_errno, wctomb, _initterm, _adjust_fdiv, _getdrives, _mbsnicoll, _copysign, _wstrtime, 
strstr, mbstowcs, _wstrdate, wcstombs, modf, _mbctombb, clock, _mbsninc, 
strerror, getenv, strxfrm, _getmbcp, wcscoll, _hypot, _mbsncmp, _mbsrchr, 
strcoll, _strlwr, _pctype, _isctype, __mb_cur_max

( 0 exports ) 
Prevx info: http://info.prevx.com/aboutprogramtext.asp?PX5=C4DFC887006B54245A1B013D5B62D000D499B3A9 
CWSandbox info: http://research.sunbelt-software.com/partnerresource/MD5.aspx?md5=5e279ef7fcb58f841199e0ff55cdea8b
```

----------


## senyak

*NOD32           3935            2009.03.13      a variant of Win32/Conficker.X* - мда. У них просто ужасная вирусная лаборатория

----------


## IgorKr

Мне там что-то Аваст не полюбился :\

----------


## ice-berg

похоже на эвристический детект...

----------


## senyak

Это Вы про НОДа?
Я им неделю назад отсылал файлы, на которые он ругается - базы обновляю 2-3 раза в день и он до сих пор ругается на них.

----------


## Rampant

2 Alexey P., очень приятно глазу) такой детект, когда мы увидим такие резалты, на каждый зловред.

----------


## Hanson

> 2 Alexey P., очень приятно глазу) такой детект, когда мы увидим такие резалты, на каждый зловред.


как бы этого не хотелось, но думаю никогда

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Nod32 практически никогда не использовал, но вот однажды, в ноябре прошлого года был случай. Жутко пиратский DVD из серии "золотой софт..." явно содержал малварь: после того, как этот диск побывает в руках у шибко грамотного юзера, подменивается стартовая страница IE. Итак этот диск по очереди оказался у трех юзеров. У первого стояла триальная версия NOD32 от Дом.ру, регулярно обновляемая - срок триала еще не закончился, у второго AVG, поставленная мной лично, у третьего drWeb AV-Desk от того же Дом.ру с проплаченной подпиской. Итак:
У первого юзера NOD32 даже не пискнул, стартовая страница браузера была замещена, последующее сканирование харддиска NOD32 ничего не обнаружило, только CureIT обнаружило и удалило зловреда.У второго и третьего зловред был обнаружен при запуске диска, стартовая страница не была подменена, сканирование жесткого диска ничего не обнаружило.DVD был очень древний, т.е. этому малваре было по крайней мере года два. Да и такое действо, как подмена стартовой, по крайне мере должно вызвать подозрение.

----------


## Wiedemann

Как-то принесли ноутбук, заражённый вируснёй. Винду переставили, владельцу про антивирус намекнули, был купилен третий нод. Не шибко много времени прошло, привёз ноутбук снова. Реестр, диспетчер задач не открываются, ещё куча всего залочено. Нод считал, что всё чисто. В итоге безопасный режим + CureIT.
Третий нод ловит конечно слабенько, причём в основном на подлёте. Если вирус внутри, то тут он уже абсолютно бесполезен. У знакомого на работе целый зоопарк. 2.7 не видит ничего, 3-ий видит больше, но пропускает неприлично много. Недавно начал четвёртый ставить. Но по первым впечатлениям не сильно отличается от 3-ки.
Но нод хотя бы лучше Симантека.  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

Попробовал добавить нод в свою линейку разбора сэмплов. В день там порядка сотни троянов, самых разных.
 И честно - просто офигел от результата. КАК ЖЕ МАЛО ОНИ ЛОВЯТ !!!
Это жуть, как можно так плохо работать.

----------


## priv8v

> Это жуть, как можно так плохо работать.


В отличие от куреита и каспера в сканере нода просто ужасные настройки по умолчанию. Если поставить параноидальные, то результаты лучше где-то в 1.3 раза, чем до настройки.
Потому предлагаю следующее: 
скачайте отдельный On-Demand Scanner:


```
dows.se/download/free-antivirus/nod32_20090326.exe
зеркало:
codecpack.nl/nod32_20090326.exe
```

И прогоните его по своему набору сэмплов. Потом скажите как результаты :Smiley: 
(но все равно, как показывает практика, результаты ниже того же куреита)

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

юзерам то от этого не легче, они стандартом пользуются.

----------


## priv8v

> юзерам то от этого не легче, они стандартом пользуются.


я это прекрасно понимаю. свой пост я адресовал не юзерам, а конкретно к Alexey P. в виду того, что он



> Попробовал добавить нод в свою линейку разбора сэмплов.


поэтому я сказал, что не стоит так уж сразу выкидывать нодовский сканер по требованию с флешки - может быть он и понадобиться - на он-деманд версии хорошие настройки. сканит быстро и можно самому выбирать что сканить, настройки также самому можно править.

а юзеры пока остаются с носом :Smiley:

----------


## santy

> Потому предлагаю следующее: 
> скачайте отдельный On-Demand Scanner:


Кстати, это неофициальная сборка Noda. Насколько я знаю, модераторы сайта запрещают постить подобные ссылки.

----------


## priv8v

> Кстати, это неофициальная сборка Noda. Насколько я знаю, модераторы сайта запрещают постить подобные ссылки.


Сделал на всякий случай ссылки неактивными

----------


## PavelA

Теперь и santy надо ссылки сделать неактивными.

----------


## priv8v

вот, кстати, скрин настроек по умолчанию в этом сканере:

----------


## Alexey P.

> В отличие от куреита и каспера в сканере нода просто ужасные настройки по умолчанию. Если поставить параноидальные, то результаты лучше где-то в 1.3 раза, чем до настройки.


 нет, я сканер запускаю из комстроки со всеми включенными опциями (кроме памяти).
nod32.exe /selfcheck- /quit+ /sound- /subdir+ /pattern+ /heur+ /scanfile+ /scanboot- /scanmbr- /scanmem- /arch+ /sfx+ /pack+ /adware /unsafe /log+ /wrap- /logrewrite
 Результаты, повторюсь, грустные. По сравнению с доктором или касперским детектятся вообще слезы, максимум 10-12 на сотню, а то и меньше.

----------


## avirarus

тьфу этот nod [censored] полная........
Самозащита в 3 линейке была не ахти..... в 4 не побывал.....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

> Результаты, повторюсь, грустные. По сравнению с доктором или касперским детектятся вообще слезы, максимум 10-12 на сотню, а то и меньше.


ну да. я и писал, что результаты все равно будут ниже куреита, но выше дефолтных настроек, но раз и так юзается параноидальный уровень проверки, то остается только соболезновать ноду...

----------


## Alexey P.

Да НОД-у как раз соболезновать вряд ли надо. А вот админам, к примеру, ФНС (Федеральной налоговой службы), закупившей этот крутой антивирус - видимо, надо. Условия конкурса по закупке вызывали смех при первом взгляде - они были практически слово в слово перепечатаны из рекламки НОД-а.
 Емнип, не одни они прикупили это счастье.

----------


## priv8v

можете показать эти условия конкурса? тоже хочу посмеяться :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

ФНС сейчас сидит на Касперском  :Smiley:

----------


## Alexey P.

Угу, сорри, отстал от жизни  :Smiley: .

----------


## santy

> Да НОД-у как раз соболезновать вряд ли надо. А вот админам, ...закупившей этот крутой антивирус - видимо, надо.


Ну, в своей сетке мы используем два лицензионных антивируса: Nod и ДрВеб. Особых проблем нет (в текущем году), за исключением пары критических ситуаций: когда однажды в сетку просыпался Sector17/Sality.NAU в виде пары autorun.inf и компаньона  интервалом в несколько секунд... так мониторы Нода выдержали их запуск и сканеры вылечили несколько зараженных файлов на расшаренных ресурсах, а просыпались, как раз через комп с установленным DrWeb-ом, что для меня было неожиданностью. (не стал разбираться почему по определ. причинам). Вторым случаем было распространение Conficker-а в подсети с незащищенной машины. И здесь мониторы Нода справились с Conficker-ом.

----------


## priv8v

ну раз на раз не приходится...

----------


## senyak

Каким бы не был НОД популярный, но детект полгая... попа  :Smiley: . Отсылаешь файлы, а добавлять они их не спешат. Могут неделю добавлять, могут 2

----------


## santy

> Отсылаешь файлы, а добавлять они их не спешат. Могут неделю добавлять, могут 2


Ну, так адрес известный здесь. http://www.esetnod32.ru/support/newvirus.php
По крайней мере сразу зарегистрируют обращение и ответят.  :Smiley: . А вот с какой скоростью добавят в базу -это уже зависит, видимо от вирлаба. (Из моего опыта - добавление модификации Wigon, разновидности Backdoor-а было в течение дня после регистрации обращения в техподдержке Eset Russia.)

----------


## Hanson

> V:\фото\фото.exe - Win32/Pazetus.J Ошибка при очистке - действие недоступно для данного типа обьекта


Win32/Pazetus.J был добавлен в базы 


> NOD32 - v.1.1453 (20060321)


во раритет севодня попался, 
3 года в базах Нода, а удалить неможет ))

----------


## senyak

*santy* - они еще отвечают? Мне никто ничего не отвечал. И за неделю даже не добавили зверьков, которые им отсылал. Был бы хороший вир лаб, и продукт был бы хорошем...

----------


## santy

> *santy* - они еще отвечают? Мне никто ничего не отвечал. И за неделю даже не добавили зверьков, которые им отсылал. Был бы хороший вир лаб, и продукт был бы хорошем...


Попробуйте обсудить это с техподдержкой Eset Russia на форуме, может все изменится к лучшему
http://esetnod32.ru/esetforum

----------


## Hanson

сегодня выслал им карантин, через час пришел ответ что в новые базы добавят
*сижу в шоке*

----------


## 456

> Win32/Pazetus.J был добавлен в базы 
> во раритет севодня попался, 
> 3 года в базах Нода, а удалить неможет ))


Во вкладке Действие что выставлено ?
Очистить , если очистка невозможна - удалить , копия в карантин .
Ко всем типам файлов .

Согласен . Cureit сильнее , по статистике  двух зверьков после NODа за один год отлавливает .

----------


## Arhimed

> Согласен . Cureit сильнее , по статистике  двух зверьков после NODа за один год отлавливает .


А не пробовали делать наоборот? После DrWeb-а пройтись сканером от NODa?

P.S. это не претензия, а просто вопрос об условиях, на основании которых был сделан вывод "сильнее". Не в коей мере не хочу принизить качества CureIt, и сам им регулярно пользуюсь, и после НОДа, и после Каспера, и после и т.д. ...

----------


## bolshoy kot

> Нелегальное использование *любого* антивируса дает гарантию, что от вируса он Вас защищать не будет.


Как это?  :Shocked:

----------


## 456

Понятно . )
Не пробовал . 
Условия . NOD32 v2  с 2005 года . 
Сканер  DrWeb-а обычно находит зверьков в кэше и папке Profile интернет браузера . Firefox .
Зимой вот руткита вытащил . NOD тоже сработал , совместно ) . Хотя до этого не видел .

Позднее находит  в карантине CureIt , но уже через  две - три недели , временами  позднее  . 
Некоторые так и не видит , но они уже в разобранном виде . Может и поэтому .

Стал чаще чистить кэш . Особенно когда на страницах многовато всплывающих окон . 

Недавно поставил четвертую версию , IMON  здесь лучше работает .

Временами подумываю  о приобретении DrWeb  .
Есть диск с лицензией на 3 месяца . 
При продлении лицензии на год скидка 30 % .

----------


## zerocorporated

> Как это?


Рассмотрим 2 случая:

1. Взломанный файл - часто пользователи скачивают, откуда попало установку антивируса, и некто не знает, как будет работать пропатченный файл.

2. Если используются пиратские ключи - то их в любой момент могут заблокировать и защита сразу отключиться или будет постепенно «слабеть»...

----------


## Ulquiorra

NOD32 - THE BEST
некогда не подведил меня и мой комп
правда с Конфикером...

----------


## Hanson

> NOD32 - THE BEST
> некогда не подведил меня и мой комп
> правда с Конфикером...


как говорил класик "НЕВЕРЮ"
за чуть более года общение сним, что только небыло:
то пропустит чтонибуть, то несможет удалить, или кричит чот удалил а на самом деле файл на месте, удалит но частично, то в базы неделями добавляют, да много чего было

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

> ...да много чего было


вылечил сегодня c Нодом 2.7 систему зараженную virut56/virut.NBM.
очень быстрый скан+лечение. По хэшам проверил как CureIt пролечил virut56. 1:1.

----------


## Hanson

> вылечил сегодня c Нодом 2.7 систему зараженную virut56/virut.NBM.
> очень быстрый скан+лечение. По хэшам проверил как CureIt пролечил virut56. 1:1.


ну я же неговорил что он только пропускает все,
ловить зверей он тоже умеет

----------


## 456

> ...удалит но частично


Будем честными . 
Другие тоже не всегда корректно удаляют . )

----------


## Hanson

> Будем честными . 
> Другие тоже не всегда корректно удаляют . )


ну в данном случае тема не про "других" 
и говорить я могу про Нод, так как с ним мне приходиться работать

----------


## santy

Вот кстати, оперативно добавили в базу трояна PSW.Multi/Win32.BlueScreen/Win32.LockScreen в течении дня.
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...d75da324c4f698

----------

